# Newly discovered Atelopus Zeteki population??



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

The belgian science magazine (Eos) has an article with pictures and a report from a secret population of Zeteki in panama.

Pictures and report are from Guido Sterkendries a famous photographer from belgium.

This is the translation from dutch to english of the introduction on the site of the magazine.


> Golden frog rises from the death.
> 
> Although it's commonly assumed that the Harlekin toad has gone extinct, the belgian nature photographer Guido Sterkendries found a hidden population. He brings a personal report with pictures of the golden animals in Eos.


http://eosnew102.accounts.hiper.be/language/en-US/lezersservice/NuInEos.aspx?m=eos#7455

I'll see if I can get the magazine in my hands to read the article. 

Anyone heard of this discovery?

Grtz;
Thomas


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well, they are not extinct as he state, just hihgly endangered.


----------

